

Things a web designer would never tell you  - peter123
http://boagworld.com/design/10_things_a_web_designer_would/

======
Tangurena
Very funny. In case you're sarcasm impared, the page is meant to be a joke.

------
Shamiq
I'm relatively ignorant about these matters. Anyone out there willing to chime
in with a qualified opinion?

dcurtis, i know you're here somewhere...

